# Cubase 9.5 with Sibelius 2018.4 as Rewire Slave



## Mackieguy (Apr 24, 2018)

Anybody running this setup? I'm using Cubase 9.5 as the master for film composition as it has the embedded video and various audio/MIDI tracks. Sibelius acts as the primary writing platform. I've had this working in previous versions but doesn't seem to be working. 

Sibelius does show up in the Rewire host in Cubase so I can add it and activate the Sibelius Rewire track in Cubase. However, Sibelius just doesn't want to sync up. Clicking the Repair button in the Play -> Audio Engine dialog screen doesn't seem to be doing anything.

Yes, I'm starting Cubase first and fully loading the project (with Rewire activated) before launching Sibelius. I've also reinstalled a couple of times and have rebooted a LOT. Still no joy.

Ideas?

Windows 7 Pro, Dual Xeon, 72GB RAM, Focusrite 18i20 USB audio interface


----------



## Mackieguy (May 20, 2018)

Mackieguy said:


> Anybody running this setup? I'm using Cubase 9.5 as the master for film composition as it has the embedded video and various audio/MIDI tracks. Sibelius acts as the primary writing platform. I've had this working in previous versions but doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> Sibelius does show up in the Rewire host in Cubase so I can add it and activate the Sibelius Rewire track in Cubase. However, Sibelius just doesn't want to sync up. Clicking the Repair button in the Play -> Audio Engine dialog screen doesn't seem to be doing anything.
> 
> ...


Nobody? I can't be THAT original...


----------



## ThomasS (Aug 18, 2018)

I just found this thread after searching for exactly the same thing on Google! I joined VI Control just to ask you if you found the solution. Like you, some years ago I was able to do it, with an earlier version of Sib and Cubase and another computer and version of Windows. Now I have Win 10, and latest Cubase and Sibelius Ultimate, etc and it doesn't work. My Cubase and Sibelius start and stop together, meaning either will start or stop if you press start or stop in the other program. BUT - a Sibelius stave cannot be mapped via midi (virtual router) to a VST instrument track in Cubase (which it could before) - so my desire to compose with the features of Sibelius but then play and tweak in Cubase is not possible. Also, Sibelius doesn't like using the same sound device as Cubase at the same time, so that is a problem, but I can get around it by sending it to another card/driver. I think I will try running each on a different computer (adding an older laptop for Sib) and use physical or LAN Midi to connect, but then I won't have the sync unless I run timecode via external too, but I will mess around. Anyway, I will also experiment with getting it all to work on one computer and let you know if I find anything.


----------



## Mackieguy (Aug 21, 2018)

I should have put in an update so I'm glad you've bumped this topic.

The short story is yes, it is now working. For the record I am now on Cubase 9.5.30 and Sibelius 2018.7. This combination seems to be working for me. Check your version levels and see if you are near this level.

However, I recently had to reimage my PC so I have not re-installed my virtual MIDI app yet so I have not tested mapping staves back to instrument tracks in Cubase. Right now, I'm loading up orchestral VSTs in Sibelius and loading up all the additional stuff in Cubase and using Rewire to make sure they play in tandem.


----------



## wcreed51 (Aug 21, 2018)

Virtual Midi? Though you were using ReWire.


----------



## ThomasS (Aug 21, 2018)

Mackieguy said:


> I should have put in an update so I'm glad you've bumped this topic.
> 
> The short story is yes, it is now working. For the record I am now on Cubase 9.5.30 and Sibelius 2018.7. This combination seems to be working for me. Check your version levels and see if you are near this level.
> 
> However, I recently had to reimage my PC so I have not re-installed my virtual MIDI app yet so I have not tested mapping staves back to instrument tracks in Cubase. Right now, I'm loading up orchestral VSTs in Sibelius and loading up all the additional stuff in Cubase and using Rewire to make sure they play in tandem.



Thanks so much Mackieguy,

My Sibelius is the same as yours, and I am downloading the Cubase update now, so I will try it again. Thanks for letting me know.

But even now I have the two programs in sync through Rewire but its just that that Cubase will only play it's stuff and Sibelius its own, when I want Cubase to play the staves from Sibelius. I think it is some kind of midi feedback-loop problem or something, because I can see that there is midi communication between the two programs via virtual midi, so I will keep trying. If you get it working with your virtual router please let me know. 

My complaint about VST's in Sibelius is that you cannot easily program all the midi controllers like in Cubase (you can play them in but not really edit), and of course Legato patches need overlapping notes which takes too much time to program in Sibelius. Also, I have gotten used to templates in Cubase using Track Archives, so now I have a folder of just about every VST instrument in all kinds of combinations and put them on one key in Cubase - so the push of one button and I can immediately load any set of VST instruments and tracks without any effort (with expression maps, etc) so Cubase saves hours of time in loading and trying out VST's but Sibelius is far superior in composing, as I'm sure you know.


----------



## Mackieguy (Nov 2, 2018)

wcreed51 said:


> Virtual Midi? Though you were using ReWire.



Sorry, Bill. Didn't realize that I never replied to you until today. My apologies! 

I'm only using Rewire to keep Sibelius and Cubase tempo-locked while playing together. However, I had the VST in Cubase so I used a virtual MIDI port (I used loopMIDI) to directly connect a stave in Sibelius to an instrument track in Cubase. At least I was back at the time of this writing.

Since then, I've implemented VEPro which now houses all of my orchestral VSTs and have mapped Sibelius/Dorico staves directly to that. I'm not really using virtual MIDI ports anymore. I'm still using Rewire to keep Sibelius and Cubase locked together. Speaking of sync, I think when Rewire (or equivalent) becomes available in Dorico, then I think at that point I'll be ditching Sibelius pretty much entirely in favor of Dorico.


----------

